# String of Poop



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I got back home and there was a piece of poop in the kitchen. I was thinking maybe Twinkie got scared by Sugar and let out a hershey drop. Well I go in the bathroom and there is another one outside the litterbox! Ok well he must of been scared by the litterbox then.

Well I was on the computer and Sugar comes rolling by and there is something hanging from her butt. My long strand of hair with a jelly bean sized poop on it! I pull it to get it out and the hair must of came from inside her body. Ewwwwwww! 

The last time she did this was was she was a kitten. She got so scared that something was still down there that she ran around the whole apt like something was chasing her and flung the hair and poop against the bathroom wall. I'm assuming this happened again except I wasn't here.

Does anyone else's cat have their hair coming out of their rear end :?:


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, I never had a cat with a strand of hair coming out it's butt but, before we knew that ice sicles on the christmas tree probably aren't a good idea, we were watching tv one night and our cat at the time came running through the house into the living room, sat down on her butt and scooted clear across the living room floor! 

After we took care of the problem, I thought about what I had just seen and laughed so hard, I cried!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Yup, this happened to Buddy last week. I thought it was really gross, but just cleaned him up with some paper towel and off he went


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

It is funny that you wrote this because I just realized that my cat eats my hair at night while I am sleeping (what a weirdy). I woke up twice last night and she was eating my hair. 

Her poo in the little box was attached together the other day by my hair, lovely I know. I don't really have any advice for you, but you are not alone.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Well Sugar eats everything so I'm not surprised I find this. At least I am not alone


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Not my cats, but one of my dogs ends up with my hair hanging out of his butt all the time, it drives him mad and he gets frightened of his own rear end! Anyway, I do pull them out (with kitchen roll eeww!) but you really have to be careful with how long it is. If it doesn't come out pretty easily, don't pull it - you can't tell how far it goes inside and it could 'cheesewire' her bowels!

Ems


----------



## Motoko (May 21, 2004)

that is soo nasty.. but my dog has that too sometimes. When I clean up his poop I notice chunks of poop hanging together by strands of hair. YUCK.

Here's something to gross you out:
A few weeks ago my dog was walkin around in the house all joyful and such, and my brother notices a chunk of poop hanging from his butt. So I grabbed a paper towel and pulled it off. To my surprise, there was more!! So I proceeded to grab it all off and ugh, I pulled out a thin string of poo right out of his butt!! And he totally felt it too b/c he kinda jumped and tried to scurry away. That was the grossest thing ever. The End.


----------

